# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  I will pull 650lbs by end of June.

## OnTheSauce

Calling it now, that is my new goal.

----------


## slfmade

Good Luck Bro!

----------


## OnTheSauce

If I don't make the top 50 on powerliftingwatch I'm gonna go ape s***.

----------


## songdog

go for it bro.

----------


## Noles12

Goodluck.

What are you pulling now?

----------


## terraj

What BW will that pull be at? 


Go get it!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I got 605 a couple weeks ago at 192lbs. I want to pull 650 and weigh sub 200lbs.

----------


## titan13

with gear or raw? Either way very impressive.

----------


## OnTheSauce

raw.

----------


## titan13

Thats awsome man nice job.

----------


## OnTheSauce

615 in the bag.

----------


## OnTheSauce

damn i am freaking sore today. Forgot how much it sucks to train off cycle. and btw that 605 pull got me in the top 50 on powelifting watch

----------


## OnTheSauce

being a dumbass over st pattys, i cut the crap out of my pinky finger on right hand. Not sure how long ill not be able to deadlift. Ill still be doing really everything else though, so hopefully wont hinder me too much

----------


## Catdad

Goodluck!

----------


## gearbox

> damn i am freaking sore today. Forgot how much it sucks to train off cycle. and btw that 605 pull got me in the top 50 on powelifting watch


congrats bro...well deserved

----------


## ironbeck

Good luck man, may the force be with you lol.

----------


## OnTheSauce

well my hand is healing incredibly fast. im sure the peptides are playing a role in that. Maybe I'll be able to hit some deads next friday

----------


## Conrad0032

Good luck man. I'ma go for 585 by the end of umber break. See how it goes.

----------


## OnTheSauce

625!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Getting close to time. I pulled a muscle in my side 3 weeks ago and haven't gone above 500lbs because of it. Hopefully ill do well at competition June 16.

----------


## thehulk2203

> 625!


Damn dude doing work, you'll for sure get there.

----------


## dtex587

Damn that is alot of money, hope it goes well for u

----------


## powerliftmike

What does your DL training routine and frequency look like?

----------


## OnTheSauce

I hit Deads once a week. I pulled a muscle in my side beginning of may. Couldn't dl for 3 weeks. And not heavy even after. Set me back some. I was up to 570 for 3. Now I think id be doing good to get 550 for a double. Ugh

----------


## rampaige77

when i was powerlfting i use to do it once a week when i read someshit saying to do it every 10-14 days cuz every week is not long enuff healing time yadda yadda said alot about it but long story even longer i did it every 2 weeks instead & i went from feeling like i was gonna blow my uterous out with 635 n it was gross n iffy on legal to 700lbs no redlights in a month maybe just me but my whole car did the same cuz we all lift on the same yard n all improved

----------


## rampaige77

not trying to butt in just trying to post to get my rating up

----------


## powerliftmike

^^ Yea many top lifters are using the every other week deadlift method with much better success. Nothing blows out the CNS like DLs. And trying to train squat that week as well? I cant recover from that.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Hmmm well ill start every other week, see how it goes

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

I deadlift once a week, but I run 5/3/1. I also tend to have an easy week in one of the three weeks in addition to the deload.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Injuries blow. I pulled 585 today but felt a slight pull and tightness in the same muscle I hurt back in may. Didn't take my next lift.

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

I'm guessing this was at your meet? What other numbers did you put up?

----------


## OnTheSauce

This one was deadlift only. Ill do a full meet in the winter. I should do low - mid 1400s right now

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

That's a solid total, what are your best lifts? You weigh in closer to 198 or were you still 192?

----------


## OnTheSauce

197.6lb. Without my back acting up I can dead 630-640, squat around 500, and bench just recently hit 315. I'm going to run westside barbell training program for next 6 months and hopefully get to 1500

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

1500 would be a very solid total. What's your height? Do you remember your total before your first cycle?

----------


## OnTheSauce

5'11. Before first cycle I think my best lifts were: deadlift 525, squat 350, bench 220.

----------


## thehulk2203

> 5'11. Before first cycle I think my best lifts were: deadlift 525, squat 350, bench 220.


Damn nice gains.

----------


## wmaousley

So whats the verdict, have you pulled over 600?

----------


## John Andrew

Well done, I am 57 and I think it will take me two more years to catch up to where you are now!! Never stop and remember pain is only weakness leaving the body! kind regards, John

----------


## Jdbjr86

> I deadlift once a week, but I run 5/3/1. I also tend to have an easy week in one of the three weeks in addition to the deload.


i'm a huge fan of 5/3/1, have nothing bad to say about it, everything has improved while being on JWs program. the deload is very much so key too. i've always wondered about training deads every other week tho.. might be something to try once off 5/3/1.. if ever i do come off

----------


## OnTheSauce

im still doing deads every week, but since getting hurt ive been doing a heavy week, then a light week.

----------


## dec11

> im still doing deads every week, but since getting hurt ive been doing a heavy week, then a light week.


in all honesty, you should cut all lower back work for 6wks and let it heal, it will not heal unless you rest it and will eventually turn into something ugly and permanent. you've all your life to get back up the weight again and you'll get it back up in no time

----------


## OnTheSauce

that injury happened the first week in may. i took 3 weeks off of any back work. then slowly worked back up. all good now.

----------


## gearbox

No offense but I remember Dec saying you should only do deads every other week to avoid injury. and CNS recovery is always good too.

pat- glad your back healed up

----------


## dec11

> No offense but I remember Dec saying you should only do deads every other week to avoid injury. and CNS recovery is always good too.
> 
> pat- glad your back healed up


theres no doubting the lad can pull but i reckon he'd def pull more by only deading every 2wks (diff on a pre-comp peak on AAS, of course)

----------


## gearbox

> im still doing deads every week, but since getting hurt ive been doing a heavy week, then a light week.


definitely say thats a smarter approach long term

----------


## OnTheSauce

protein!!! hgh!!!!

----------

